# 82 quantum pickle



## scott528music (Dec 28, 2005)

I bought an 82 quantum and the guy said it had a rebuilt engine in it with 80,000 miles. The clutch is strong and many of the other parts are fine. but I am attempting to service this engine myself and now I have discovered that I don't know which type engine they put in here. The new cap and rotor did not fit, and so I am thinking the spark plug wires they gave me will also be the srong size.
So how do I figure out what exact type engine I have so I can service it the right way?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## scott528music (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: 82 quantum pickle (scott528music)*

ALSO -
The OXS light has come on and the car is now stalling at lights. I found that the cap )of the said cap and rotor) is cracked but I am not sure if replacing that will solve the stalling problem.
ALso, is there a better forum for this question???
Scott


----------

